# Using automobile LED strip in PC



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 10, 2013)

I want to know if we can use the LED strip available for use in automobiles in desktops. And suggestions for component safety and experience is helpful.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, i do not have any sort of experience in these stuff but i can tell that these strips can be used for desktops...you can either use a 12 or 9 v battery or a old molex connecter from a broken device or component wire and attach it to the psu's molex .... a molex connector will be good looking... if power rating or sorta mentioned on the strip then you should take a look at that cuz that may real help full also for more safety you can add a 5 amp (i think so but not confirmed) fuse to the strip (just for safety ......



happy to help if it was really help but i do think that ull know this before ... so  good luk !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 10, 2013)

I read about the use of fuse in an old thread by rakesh sharma  Anyways, can you please mention any reason for why do you think these strips CAN be used in PC or have any clue about their amperage?


----------



## root.king (Aug 10, 2013)

wait until 2morrow


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay, waiting.

Okay, waiting.



kiranbhat said:


> wait until 2morrow



Any updates?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I read about the use of fuse in an old thread by rakesh sharma  Anyways, can you please mention any reason for why do you think these strips CAN be used in PC or have any clue about their amperage?


What make you think they CAN'T ? and yes i said i don't really have a clue on the amps they use ... you can either ask the person from which you are buying or it will be given on the strip or the pack itself or you can also consult a bike repair shop for that. or just tell me how would those bike get the power for the strip they may use tthe 12 or 9v battery or a direct source from the bike battery it self.. that's why i think they CAN be used !


----------



## root.king (Aug 11, 2013)

here you go
needed items & tools :
old broken mouse with wire
wire stripper (blade)
soldering iron & led
LED strip 
20 min time 

 *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/Case


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 11, 2013)

how much did that LED stripe cost?


----------



## root.king (Aug 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> how much did that LED stripe cost?



Rs.20/ft

------
 as I know; that strips use 12v current


----------



## bhvm (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm using the Same for my self modded cabinets. the so called automotive strip are actually Chinese strips intended for home/cupboard decoration or PoP cieling use. they're  not safe in automotive but safe in your PC and home. just use 12v molex connector.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2013)

You can buy NZXT LED strips for PC lighting but don't use any other strips as they might start a fire in your PC. There are 2 different sizes available below.OK.

Source Links: Buy Online NZXT Sleeved LED KIT 100cm Lighting Inside Computer in India
                    Buy Online NZXT Sleeved LED KIT 200cm Lighting Inside Computer in India


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

bhvm said:


> I'm using the Same for my self modded cabinets. the so called automotive strip are actually Chinese strips intended for home/cupboard decoration or PoP cieling use. they're  not safe in automotive but safe in your PC and home. just use 12v molex connector.





bavusani said:


> You can buy NZXT LED strips for PC lighting but don't use any other strips as they might start a fire in your PC. There are 2 different sizes available below.OK.
> 
> Source Links: Buy Online NZXT Sleeved LED KIT 100cm Lighting Inside Computer in India
> Buy Online NZXT Sleeved LED KIT 200cm Lighting Inside Computer in India



> Look at the date of thread before posting 

> Spending 600 bucks for LED strip is totally crazy. I can illuminate my whole house with LED strip worth ₹600.

> The modder Rakesh Sharma also lives in in Jodhpur (my city too). I was provided a 1 meter blue LED strip with fast blow fuse installed by him and it looks awesome!!! Thanks Mr. Rakesh


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 9, 2014)

Pictures?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Look at the date of thread before posting
> 
> > Spending 600 bucks for LED strip is totally crazy. I can illuminate my whole house with LED strip worth ₹600.
> 
> > The modder Rakesh Sharma also lives in in Jodhpur (my city too). I was provided a 1 meter blue LED strip with fast blow fuse installed by him and it looks awesome!!! Thanks Mr. Rakesh



Don't risk your PC for lighting up your PC buddy.Professionally made and assembled ones are best and don't try it without knowing everything about LED Lighting of your PC.Chill.OK.

Anyways here is a modder from Kolkata and his modding Link:*www.erodov.com/forums/kustom-pc-mawds-introducing-x-connect-led-lighting-your-computers/62247.html

Another modder made a simple guide as to how to make a LED strip for PC lighting Link:*www.erodov.com/forums/guide-lighting-urs-pc/62904.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Pictures?



Why bump an old trhead? you could have PMd me. Anyways, you can check my  post here:  Show Off Your Cable Management | Page 24 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum



bavusani said:


> Don't risk your PC for lighting up your PC  buddy.Professionally made and assembled ones are best and don't try it  without knowing everything about LED Lighting of your PC.Chill.OK.
> 
> Anyways here is a modder from Kolkata and his modding Link:Kustom PC Mawds: Introducing X-connect LED Lighting for Your Computers!
> 
> Another modder made a simple guide as to how to make a LED strip for PC lighting Link:A GUIDE for Lighting Urs PC



> Seriously? What do you mean by 'Professionally made and assembled'? Be exact.

> In English, you insert a space between full stop and the next word.  The first alphabet of the word just after a full stop is capital.  Additionally, what does this OK at end of your every sentence mean?

> Stop posting just for the sake of posting. post only if you know what are you talking about.

> No offense, but this thinking (in you post) is why Ferrari,  Porsche, BMW are successful in charging people additional 200 pounds  just for painting brake calibers red instead of yellow.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why bump an old trhead? you could have PMd me. Anyways, you can check my  post here:  Show Off Your Cable Management | Page 24 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum
> 
> > Seriously? What do you mean by 'Professionally made and assembled'? Be exact.
> 
> ...



>I meant NZXT LED cables or any other from ebay or amazon.
>Its for just to chill if you think I offended you.
>I am not posting for the sake of posting as I love my PC and you are a fellow TDFian who needs to be warned before you do damage to your PC.I felt concerned when you said about LED strip modding.
>If you want your PC to be safe then there is no other way other than this.
>If you can paint your cabinet interior it would be awesome.

PS: While installing my 1st PC last year I broke 1 RAM slot cover and my MB Bios got corrupted as it did not recognize my USB KB+Mouse.Its best left to the professionals(hardware part) and the software part we can handle can't we?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> >I meant NZXT LED cables or any other from ebay or amazon.
> >Its for just to chill if you think I offended you.
> >I am not posting for the sake of posting as I love my PC and you are a fellow TDFian who needs to be warned before you do damage to your PC.I felt concerned when you said about LED strip modding.
> >If you want your PC to be safe then there is no other way other than this.
> ...



I repeat: what exactly do you mean by 'professionally made'? For you answer, it seems you just mean branded items.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I repeat: what exactly do you mean by 'professionally made'? For you answer, it seems you just mean branded items.



The answer is in your question only buddy. Why take a risk when you can get them and I think they even give warranty also.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, I think we should end now. I've been using it for 4 months and Mr. Rakesh Sharma (whome I got it from) himself used for a quite long time. I can safely say that it is perfectly safe if you include a fast blow fuse.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> PS: While installing my 1st PC last year I broke 1 RAM slot cover and my MB Bios got corrupted as it did not recognize my USB KB+Mouse.Its best left to the professionals(hardware part) and the software part we can handle can't we?



carelessness, i would say.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 9, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why bump an old trhead? you could have PMd me. Anyways, you can check my  post here:  Show Off Your Cable Management | Page 24 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum


So Sorry,this thread was somewhere near the top so i thought that....nevermind.
anyways, congratulations!


----------

